# Defense Pen!



## Stick Rounder (May 22, 2009)

Hello,

One of my co-workers was online and found "defense pens" pens used to ward off would be attackers. He asked if I could make one for him...
This is a Closed End Barron in Stainless Steel. Let me know what you think.


----------



## wolftat (May 22, 2009)

I like it, can it be resharpened easily?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 22, 2009)

Nice stuff


----------



## JohnU (May 22, 2009)

Looks good.  I probably would have drilled the center to put an ink shaft it it so it wouldnt be considered a weapon, but nice job.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (May 22, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 23, 2009)

JohnU said:


> Looks good. I probably would have drilled the center to put an ink shaft it it so it wouldnt be considered a weapon, but nice job.


 
Not sure what you mean but he did say it was a closed end.  I would take that to mean that it is a functioning pen and that the point to see is the closed end part.  It does apear capped.


----------



## workinforwood (May 23, 2009)

It certainly is different.  You could do some damage throwing that baby at someone.  I wouldn't want to trip with it in my pocket either!


----------



## rej19 (May 23, 2009)

Probably wouldn't make it on the plane! I sure would hate to have it confiscated at airport. Nice looking pen!


----------



## Stick Rounder (May 23, 2009)

JohnU said:


> Looks good. I probably would have drilled the center to put an ink shaft it it so it wouldnt be considered a weapon, but nice job.


 
It is a full functioning ink pen and I agree, they probably won't let it on any airplane.


----------



## jkeithrussell (May 23, 2009)

I guess I'm a little slow this morning.  How is that supposed to ward off an attacker?


----------



## jleiwig (May 23, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I guess I'm a little slow this morning. How is that supposed to ward off an attacker?


 
stabbing them through the eye with it?  Or any other fleshy body part?


----------



## GaryMadore (May 23, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> stabbing them through the eye with it?  Or any other fleshy body part?



Ahyup: Same as a kubotan:






Neck, groin, armpits...

I like the pen idea: Much more elegant than a keychain...

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## JohnU (May 23, 2009)

Stick Rounder said:


> It is a full functioning ink pen and I agree, they probably won't let it on any airplane.


 Sorry for the misunderstanding.  Well thought out, as long as your on the right/write end of it.


----------



## Fred (May 23, 2009)

A device such as this is not meant to be thrown as was spoken about above. Remember one thing about throwing a weapon, If it doesn't do the job it can then be picked up by the assailant and will be used against you who are now unarmed as you just gave them your weapon!

One of the easiest killing points - and I mean stone dead - is just above the ear along the temple. A hard jab with this to the temple and down they go folks. No problem!

Of course some defensive training would be prudent to have prior to even believing that this or the kubotan can be used effectively right out of the box.

The biggest problem would exist in getting these devices in your hand in time to use it. "Er, wait a second Mr. Badperson, I have to retrieve my weapon ..."

*Be aware of your surroundings* and if anything - and I mean anything seems out of sorts - get out of the area ASAP and don't look back. It is definitely better to be a bit late that a lot dead or hurt!


----------



## bitshird (May 23, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I guess I'm a little slow this morning.  How is that supposed to ward off an attacker?


I believe you could stab some attacker, I believe it would cause enough pain they might break off their attempt, But on the other hand "Never bring a pen to a gunfight"
It is a nice looking pen, I like it.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (May 23, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I guess I'm a little slow this morning. How is that supposed to ward off an attacker?


 
Wouldn't want it sticking in my eye........or anywhere else for that matter....... Nice job.


----------



## woodtreker (Jun 2, 2009)

It is strange...  I got on the plane with a golf umbrella that was metal tipped with a carbon rod...  That baby could really do damage...  BUT they took away my wife's folding scissors that had a inch long blade...    And by the way almost ANY pen can be a formidable weapon if yielded correctly...  Even a Slimline...  Maybe we need start handling out self defense lessons with our pens????


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice.  All you need to do is make the clip part a trigger which when pushed releases the pointed end at your appointed target with the help of some industrial springs launches at mach speed....That's cool.  You can do some serious pain with a good kubotan other than just poking, and the sort, and if it actually could write.... I would like to see one of those.


----------

